# Hunting pics - for those that come to talk hunting vs. politics!



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Let's get this forum back to what it was intended for - waterfowl hunting.

Here are a few pics from this past weekend. We decided to hunt the open water.

The view -



My "retriever" working -



Another good retrieve - he is well trained.....



The results - (I can't get my boy and buddy to pass on the shovelers...:grin



The ride in - we need some rain!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

nice hunt, great retrieves!


I have an 18yo retriever just like him.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice spread,and boat.Teach those retrievers young;-)


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I like your thoughts Spooner!!!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

*Nice Pics Spooner*

Hey Spooner. Nice pics there. Here are a couple from yesterday out at FB.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Man, its that kinda stuff that makes being a foot soldier hard to swallow.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

spooner, that famous smile of yours always cracks me up. great pics! Here's one I took from the opener.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> spooner, that famous smile of yours always cracks me up. great pics! Here's one I took from the opener.


Yep, Jeff always looks like he's having intestinal distress.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Speaking of intestinal distress*

who farted...


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Kevin, what do those brant taste like? I've never had a saltwater bird but I hear that they're kind of strong tasting.....


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> Kevin, what do those brant taste like? I've never had a saltwater bird but I hear that they're kind of strong tasting.....


They tasted really good.. I have had a few different species of salt water birds and they are the best tasting by far. I thought they tasted better then the Canada geese we shot and ate.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic


----------

